# Cashmere's first agility training in 2017



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi SM!

The weather in Poland finally got better, so we can slowly return to normal regular trainings. Here's the video of our first training after almost 3 months long break. Sorry the video is dark and you can't see all of the obstacles, but I wanted to brag a little about how Cashmere didn't forget what it's all about. :wub: I love working with this dog!

https://youtu.be/GBs0A2nk0uc


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Cute. My sisters dogs do agility here. They are Papillon's. Mine are to lazy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great job, way to go Cashmere:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Way to go Cashmere! I wish there was a course in my area.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, that's what I call an energetic pup!

Great job Julia and sweet Cashmere!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

jane and addison said:


> Cute. My sisters dogs do agility here. They are Papillon's. Mine are to lazy.


Thanks! Laziness can be cute too.  I love Papillons, all Paps I met are sweet and full of life - I actually consider getting one in the future. 



lynda said:


> Great job, way to go Cashmere:chili::chili::chili:


Thank you! <3 <3



sherry said:


> Way to go Cashmere! I wish there was a course in my area.


Thanks! Yeah, it's great that I found my trainer in my city. I hope that they'll create a course in your area in the future. 



Alexa said:


> Wow, that's what I call an energetic pup!
> 
> Great job Julia and sweet Cashmere!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thank you Alexandra! <3


----------

